#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-19
<lvxiang> 大家好！新手加入
<lvxiang> 昨天下的ubuntukylin系统
<lvxiang> 没有人在吗？
<ypwong> lvxiang, hihi
<ypwong> 欢迎，感觉如何？
<lvxiang> 就是人太少了点
<lvxiang> 我会经常光顾的
<lvxiang> 和大家交流问题。。。。。
<lenky> hi~
<lvxiang_> hi
<lenky> 人少了点 是什么意思？
<lvxiang_> wine 不了QQ 2013
<lvxiang_> 求解
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-20
<happyaron> JackYu: ping
<happyaron> JackYu: 哪个branch才是打包用的？
<JackYu> happyaron, hi,源代码用trunk：https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/youker-assistant/trunk，debian目录是https://code.launchpad.net/~yj-1325/youker-assistant/youker-assistant.pkg
<happyaron> JackYu: 哦
<happyaron> JackYu: description 太少了，这个一定得改的。
<JackYu> 已经增加了，以前都是一句话。。。
<happyaron> Description: It is a system assistant tool developed by UbuntuKylin Team. Helps all users manage their linux system conveniently.
<JackYu> 一般是怎么描述？
<JackYu> happyaron, 上传了增加的版本。
<JackYu> happyaron, 你看现在如何？还需要增加哪些呢
<smartboyhw> JackYu, how's UbuntuKylin?
<JackYu> smartboyhw, you mean?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, I mean, the dev and testing work:)
<JackYu> smartboyhw, still working on:)
<smartboyhw> ;)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong whe you apply for LTS to the dev board, it will be quite packed:) (Since Lubuntu and Ubuntu GNOME will be applying too)
<smartboyhw> :P
<JackYu> yep, we should prepare it asap.
<happyaron> JackYu: 一般Description部分是有一个短描述，一个长描述
<happyaron> JackYu: 短描述是一句话描述这个软件是什么，长描述是详细介绍
<happyaron> JackYu: 但一般不是广告性质的。
<JackYu> happyaron, ok, 那我参考一下输入法：）
<smartboyhw> happyaron, of course:P
<happyaron> JackYu: ok
<happyaron> smartboyhw: ?
<smartboyhw> happyaron, the advertisement part:P
<happyaron> ok
<smartboyhw> JackYu, a description will be like this
<smartboyhw> Description: Browser based on Qt Webkit and KDE
<smartboyhw>  A browser based on KDE techonology and Qt webkit
<smartboyhw>  .
<smartboyhw> This contains the development files
<smartboyhw> For rekonq-dev e.g.
<smartboyhw> (Of course that isn't the actual one, I made it up)
<JackYu> smartboyhw, thanks:)
<ypwong> JackYu, ping
<JackYu> ypwong, pong
<ypwong> JackYu, is http://wdl.cache.ijinshan.com/wps/download/WPS-for-UbuntuKylin-13.04-i386.deb the latest WPS version?
<JackYu> ypwong, the latest one is: http://wdl.cache.ijinshan.com/wps/download/WPS-for-UbuntuKylin-13.04-i386-1.2.deb
<JackYu> ypwong, we will update the download page soon:)
<JackYu> the latest one is: http://wdl.cache.ijinshan.com/wps/download/WPS-for-UbuntuKylin-13.04-i386-1.2.deb
<ypwong> JackYu, great :)
<ypwong> JackYu, is it still classified as alpha ?
<ypwong> or beta?
<JackYu> alpha....
<happyaron> better to inlcude some indicator in the version number
<JackYu> yep.
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, 忘了要问什么
<JackYu> ...
<JackYu> 呵呵
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong upgrade tests added to QA Tracker, please thank knome
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-21
<JackYu> smartboyhw, hi, you mean UK upgrade  added to QA tracker?
<JackYu> smartboyhw, I did not see that ....
<smartboyhw> JackYu, it should appear next Monday I think
<smartboyhw> it needs a new build.
<smartboyhw> Upgrades build is released every week
<ypwong> smartboyhw, build of what, test suite?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, upgrades in ISO QA Tracker only get updated each Monday
<smartboyhw> So, I'm afraid you will have to wait until next Monday
<ypwong> I see
<JackYu> smartboyhw, got it, thanks:)
<JackYu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuKylin/Translations
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong you guys are lucky, you can skip 12.04.3 testing:P
<JackYu> :)
<ypwong> smartboyhw, we will have 12.04.3?
 * smartboyhw can't unfortunately
<smartboyhw> ypwong, Ubuntu yes, Kylin no
<ypwong> ok
<smartboyhw> Since you haven't even released a 12.04
<smartboyhw> :P
<ypwong> right
<smartboyhw> ypwong, JackYu BTW you should see a Upgrade UbuntuKylin now:P
<smartboyhw> In Saucy Daily of iso tarcker
<smartboyhw> *tracker
<ypwong> nice
<happyaron> JackYu: ping
<happyaron> ypwong: ping
<maclin> happyaron,pong
<happyaron> maclin: fcitx-qimpanel的虚拟键盘计划是什么时候做出来？
<happyaron> maclin: 刚才和上游讨论了下觉得可能不需要实现。
<happyaron> 建议放弃这个功能。
<maclin> 这个还需要确认一下，应该是考虑到和以前的功能兼容
<maclin> 为什么放弃？
<maclin> 如果是触摸屏这个功能还是挺实用的
<happyaron> 这个功能不该属于输入法了。
<happyaron> 因为以前基本没触屏所以屏幕输入由输入法搞，现在要提高屏幕输入体验，屏幕键盘就得有专门的程序来做。
<happyaron> 这个可以由输入法做，但新写的ui里没必要集成这个功能。
<maclin>  这个现在是专门的独立程序来做的对吧？
<happyaron> 没啊
<happyaron> 现在是新写个ui，ui本身独立于框架。
<happyaron> 但是屏幕键盘功能貌似是要做到ui里，还没开始做。
<maclin> 那就是说我们需要把这块功能独立出来？
<happyaron> 这个可能ubuntu touch会有安排，得和他们讨论。
<happyaron> 没必要为13.10赶这个功能。
<maclin> 个人感觉应该还是到做UI里面比较合适，毕竟这是用户交互的一个途径
<happyaron> maclin: 可能要分成两部分
<maclin> 哦，有道理，这个可以讨论，我还不清楚他们的具体实现，明天可以讨论一下
<happyaron> 和X去交互键盘输入信息的是一个模块，显示是另一部分。
<happyaron> ubuntu touch现在不清楚用的mailit还是onboard
<happyaron> 但应该有一个的
<happyaron> 那我发个邮件给大家么？
<maclin> 这样说的话，可能和mir也会有一些关系了
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> 没错
<happyaron> 所以这个部分可以先暂缓。
<maclin> +1，可以发个邮件大家讨论一下
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> 那我来发吧
<maclin> ok，辛苦，邮件讨论:)
<happyaron> :)
<ypwong> happyaron, FJKong 在整合虚拟键盘，得告诉他
<FJKong> ypwong: 我正在看邮件
<ypwong> FJKong, ok
<happyaron> ypwong: 暂停这个虚拟键盘吧？
<ypwong> happyaron, 是不是上游的意思？
<happyaron> ypwong: y
<ypwong> btw, ubuntu touch 用 mallit
<happyaron> 嗯
<ypwong> 那我觉得就不用做了？不如把精力放在别的地方？
<happyaron> agreed
<ypwong> good
<ypwong> mallit 很有问题，输入法不能动态增加
<happyaron> ypwong: 嗯，我觉得就算我们要做屏幕键盘，也得先再计划一下。
<ypwong> 对，至少我们有针对 ubuntu touch 的计划
<ypwong> 目前我没看到
<happyaron> 架构上不能直接写ui里，和display server交互的地方要做成模块
<ypwong> 应该是这样
<happyaron> ypwong: 你觉得这个事情是用邮件谈就行，还是有必要安排到下次meeting里聊？
<ypwong> 先邮件吧
<happyaron> 好
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-22
<ypwong> smartboyhw, ping
<smartboyhw> ypwong, pong
<ypwong> smartboyhw, out of curiosity, is there any freeze dates for points releases like 12.04.3/.4, similar to those freeze dates for regular releases, like 12.10/13.04
<ypwong> ?
<ypwong> coz I don't see them at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=PreciseReleaseSchedule
<smartboyhw> ypwong, probably not.
<ypwong> smartboyhw, ok, so just got what's available at the regular releases and then build?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, ?
<ypwong> 12.04.3 is just combination of what's available from 12.04 and 13.04 (kernel + xorg stacks)
<smartboyhw> ypwong, technicallly
<smartboyhw> Except a few flavours (Studio for example)
<ypwong> smartboyhw, what's the difference?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, for Ubuntu Studio, we are still using a 3.2 kernel (we might have such a new kernel for 12.04.4)
<ypwong> smartboyhw, I see
<FJKong> In file included from main.cpp:24:0:
<FJKong> qmlaudio.h:19:18: fatal error: phonon: No such file or directory
<FJKong> I have some trouble when make youker-assistant
<maclin> smartboyhw,ping
<smartboyhw> Damn, maclin left
<ypwong> smartboyhw, what's up
<smartboyhw> ypwong, he pinged me...
<ypwong> smartboyhw, oh yes, about a very important thing
<smartboyhw> ypwong, oh?
<smartboyhw> How important?
<ypwong> just kidding :)
<smartboyhw> ypwong, LOL
<ypwong> dunno why he pinged you
<smartboyhw> OK...
<smartboyhw> maclin, did you ping me?
<smartboyhw> And obviously JackYu and maclin are at the same place:P
<JackYu> yes, he is beside me:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, maclin plz make sure you do hide your IPs:P
<ypwong> smartboyhw, they are actually the same person
<ypwong> you found it
<smartboyhw> ypwong, :O
<smartboyhw> JackYu = maclin!!?!?!?!?!?!
<JackYu> no...
<smartboyhw> ypwong, good jk
<maclin> smartboyhw, my network has some problem
<smartboyhw> maclin, so you pinged me for network problems? :O
<maclin> It is ok now
<smartboyhw> maclin, ^
<maclin> I have some questions about upgrade on QAtracker
<smartboyhw> maclin, uh huh
<smartboyhw> Do ask
<maclin> What is the upgrade tests for?
<smartboyhw> maclin, they are for upgrade from one release to another,
<smartboyhw> For example, in your case, 13.04 -> 13.10
<smartboyhw> Two methods:
<smartboyhw> Image-based upgrade
<smartboyhw> Or using the software updater
<maclin> so we should do the tests on 13.04?
<smartboyhw> maclin, yes
<smartboyhw> In a 13.04 system, upgrade to 13.10
<maclin> ok i got it. tks
<maclin> smartboyhw, sorry that we have a meeting now and i am doing records, can we continue the discussion later or tomorrow?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-23
<smartboyhw> JackYu, I think dholbach's further review of the youker-assitant package showed that you guys MUST pay attention to lintian
<JackYu>  smartboyhw, yes, we did. we use 'debuild' , maybe dholbach use 'bzr builddeb'
<smartboyhw> JackYu, even debuild throws off lintian warnings
<JackYu> yes, one warning... just show this time:)
<smartboyhw> lol
<JackYu> FJKong, happyaron, would you please take a further look at the youker-assistant package and give some comments on the bug #1213998?
<FJKong> Jack: is this about packaging issuse?
<happyaron> FJKong: I'll deal with it later
<FJKong> happyaron: good guy,lol
<happyaron> FJKong: :)
<happyaron> JackYu: ping
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-24
<JackYu> happyaron, ping
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-08-18
<sverdy> willcooke, shuduo, jzheng:  nautilus -s computer:///
<willcooke> sverdy, ?? :)
<sverdy> willcooke, this is just to show that nautilus can show the list of mounted devices just like nemo
<willcooke> ah, kk
<willcooke> neat
<happyaron> JackYu ypwong jzheng I talked to dpkg maintainer just now about using ssl cert signing deb packages, and the response was he hasn't think about that before...
<happyaron> well it's on his list now, let's see how and when it will be dealt with.
<happyaron> there was some thoughts about integrating gpg signatures in deb packages but not ssl ones, so it's a new topic to him
<JackYu> happyaron, got it,thanks.
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-08-19
<ypwong> happyaron, why need to use ssl cert instead of gpg key?
<JackYu> happyaron, ping
<JackYu> happyaron, 同步一下输入法1.1到PPA
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-08-20
<wuxiaoyi_> FjKong,hi
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi_: hi
<wuxiaoyi_> 皮肤安装的步骤能详细解释一下么
<freeflying> ypwong: my prediction, hk will be a place that many company will build dc there
<ypwong> freeflying, you see there's such trned?
<ypwong> trend
<ypwong> freeflying, google gave up doing that
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-08-21
<freeflying> ypwong: alibaba/amazon does now
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: Ubuntu Kylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for Ubuntu Kylin || 14.04 正式发布 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/releases/14.04/release/ || Ubuntu Kylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com || 搜狗输入法 for Linux 1.1 发布 http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-08-18
<ypwong> freeflying, yes
<ypwong> happyaron, IS解決不了？
<freeflying> ypwong: yes?
<ypwong> freeflying, you pinged me
<freeflying> ypwong: when？
<ypwong> huh
<ypwong> not sure
<ypwong> it's in my backlog
<freeflying> ypwong: having fun with snappy lately?
<ypwong> freeflying, so so
<freeflying> ypwong: it doesnt support arm64 yet
<xiaoyi> FJKong ,ping
<xiaoyi> FJKong ,..
<FJKong> xiaoyi: pong?
<xiaoyi> FJKong ,aron 怎么美在线呀
<xiaoyi> FJKong ,孔叔叔,你们在开会吧
<FJKong> xiaoyi: 我没开会 回来了
<FJKong> 他好像还没回来。。不太清楚
<xiaoyi> ok
<xiaoyi> FJKong ,找他发版本
<xiaoyi> 。。。。
<FJKong> 发邮件吧
<xiaoyi> ok
<xiaoyi> FJKong ,最近忙什么
<FJKong> dash那个
<FJKong> 搜狗输入法bug秀完了？
<xiaoyi> 孔叔叔,那个bug管理系统我进不去，这版给的要修的bug修完了。
<xiaoyi> 网址模式也只能支持特定的www  tfp 等常用的
<FJKong> 哦 李景都测过了吗
<xiaoyi> aron 还没起床，他那才早上～～
<xiaoyi> 恩
<ypwong> FJKong, 準備一下在ccn meeting講一下你的dash input
<ypwong> freeflying, what device you want to run snappy on?
<freeflying> ypwong: 96board
<ypwong> freeflying, should be working on that
<FJKong> ypwong: 需要演示么
<FJKong> ppt就不用了吧
<ypwong> FJKong, 演示一下，讲讲原理ok
<FJKong> ok
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-08-22
<LonlyFaith> 大家好
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-08-23
<DuanEnJian1> :-D
#ubuntukylin-devel 2019-08-24
<handsome_feng> Hi, jbicha, I found that the daily iso pull in the gnome-shell again, and the germinate-output shows that ukui-settings-daemon -> libnotify4 -> gnome-shell in desktop-common, but mate iso is clean although mate-settings-daemon alse depends libnotify, do you have any idea about this?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2020-08-17
<handsome_feng> Test for connection.
<happyaron> handsome_feng: connection works, :)
<handsome_feng> happyaron: 好像是我的邮箱有问题，我可以通过别的邮箱发ITP和RFS吗？
<happyaron> handsome_feng: 没问题
<happyaron> 用啥邮箱都行
<handsome_feng> 好
